# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Diner en Blanc

## didier

I had considered having a Dinner in White in st. barths.  I contacted the international Diner en Blanc.  they were excited at the prospect.  However, there are so many hoops to jump through.  I would not be interested.  to start, a 2 million dollar insurance policy is required, as is the minimum attendance to this event.  If you do not get enough participants then the host has to pay out of pocket for the difference. there are many more rules.  I did get a personal invitation to another of their events elsewhere, so all is not lost.  Its a fun event, everyone must bring their own tables and chairs, tablecloths, etc.  they must bring a picnic. the actual venue place is kept secret until the day of the event. It is always held at a public place.

If anyone else is interested in doing this, I have all the contact information and forms.  It would be nice to do this in st. barths, but I fear the island is too small for the amount of people that is required to attend, any takers?  how about it amy?

----------


## andynap

They have this in Philly and the venues are nice but I'm way past carrying my own table, chairs and food.

----------


## didier

> They have this in Philly and the venues are nice but I'm way past carrying my own table, chairs and food.



yes they are in a lot of cities now even paris.  a folding table does not weigh too much andy

----------


## andynap

> yes they are in a lot of cities now even paris.  a folding table does not weigh too much andy



First I have to buy a folding table that doesn't weigh much and folding chairs that don't weigh much and food  and wine that don't and so forth.

----------


## didier

> First I have to buy a folding table that doesn't weigh much and folding chairs that don't weigh much and food  and wine that don't and so forth.



and don't forget dress only in white.

----------


## andynap

Oh I know that- blanc

----------


## cec1

Why not simply organize a Dinner in White on SBH, without it being subject to rules & regulations of some group?

----------


## didier

> Why not simply organize a Dinner in White on SBH, without it being subject to rules & regulations of some group?



we could do that dennis, but could not call it dinner in white.

----------


## JEK

Paris is the place to be

----------


## didier

> Paris is the place to be



yes one of the organizers sent me this pic and another pic of the one in denver.  tres cool as they say!

----------


## andynap

Not too shabby here either

----------


## JEK

No Eiffel Tower.

----------


## stbartshopper

if you let us know, we will bring our white clothes- call it dinner in blanc rather than white?

----------


## didier

> if you let us know, we will bring our white clothes- call it dinner in blanc rather than white?



Diner en Blanc is the official name hopper

----------


## didier

I was trying to download a video of the paris diner en blanc, but each time its says, invalid, what might i be doing wrong.

----------


## didier

I plan on doing something hopper in march, perhaps something on the beach?

----------


## andynap

> No Eiffel Tower.



So what. Art Museum has the Rocky statue and everyone speaks English- mostly anyway.  :cool:

----------


## andynap

> I plan on doing something hopper in march, perhaps something on the beach?



Do it before 3/3 on St. Jean and we'll be there

----------


## didier

looks like there were a lot of people there also andy

andy, how do i put a youtube video on here, each time its says invalid

----------


## didier

sounds like a plan, we will do something andy for sure, I bet your wife would love that.

----------


## amyb

What does Carole call it at Le Ti on white night?

----------


## didier

> What does Carole call it at Le Ti on white night?



good question, not sure

----------


## andynap

The video icon is gone??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s30wghamiG0

----------


## didier

video not working

----------


## JEK

> The video icon is gone??



Never been in this sub-forum.

----------


## didier

> Never been in this sub-forum.



I think i am doing it wrong andy...........its www.youtube.com/s30wghamiGO    but its not showing up  its the video of Diner en Blanc in paris

----------


## JEK

> if you let us know, we will bring our white clothes- call it dinner in blanc rather than white?



Perhaps because it orginated in France? Dîner en Blanc

----------


## andynap

> I think i am doing it wrong andy...........its www.youtube.com/s30wghamiGO    but its not showing up  its the video of Diner en Blanc in paris



You don't have the full url- its    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s30wghamiG0

----------


## didier

thanks andy, you did it!  nice video

----------


## didier

[QUOTE=JEK;960548]Perhaps because it orginated in France? Dîner en Blanc[/QUOTe

how it started

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D6Uv1Vcvu

----------


## JEK

> Do it before 3/3 on St. Jean and we'll be there



Miss you by one day . . .

----------


## andynap

> Miss you by one day . . .



It's a shame. It would have been nice.

----------


## JEK

> It's a shame. It would have been nice.




The kid's schedule changed our plans. Next time  :thumb up:

----------


## LindaP

> What does Carole call it at Le Ti on white night?



I think it's just called , " white party" 
Andy, are you there for Carnival next year?

----------


## andynap

> I think it's just called , " white party" 
> Andy, are you there for Carnival next year?



2/20- 3/3

----------


## didier

february 28th  mardi gras, so andy will be here!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Never been in this sub-forum.




Why is that?  I would have thought that you build the "shell" of a generic forum and then copy and rename them for: food, hotel, travel, etc

----------


## JEK

No idea. Above my pay grade.

----------


## LindaP

> february 28th  mardi gras, so andy will be here!



So will we....with costumes  :Wink:

----------


## andynap

> So will we....with costumes



I'll find you. You can't hide. :Wink-slap:

----------


## didier

I will have a new costume this year....................secret.................see you there guys!

----------


## didier

> I think it's just called , " white party" 
> Andy, are you there for Carnival next year?




you are right linda, its called white party!

----------


## didier

nothing to add, just tired of seeing the png test

----------


## andynap

> nothing to add, just tired of seeing the png test



Diana- if you had a PNG you would want it tested.

----------


## didier

> Diana- if you had a PNG you would want it tested.



if you have a good png, its does not need a test............just having a little fun andy.

----------


## andynap

I know. Me too but I guess it was too subtle.

----------


## didier

I will be here

----------


## stbartshopper

A thought- given the colors at Niiki are predominantly blanc, they may be very willing to embark on an annual event?

----------


## didier

yes they are predominantly white at nikki, but I think I would prefer la plage.

----------


## amyb

Obviously an affair invented by the laundries and dry cleaning associations of the world. Ha ha ha!

----------


## didier

oxyclean amy............lol

----------

